# engine numbers



## Mike Oshinski (Aug 17, 2015)

My 67 has a motor date stamp of "K146" and the block casting code is 48198, which appears to be for 71 to 74 400s but which seems impossible if the date stamp is right. Anybody know what these numbers mean?


----------



## boomer128 (Nov 7, 2010)

*engine codes*

I went to a site called Pontiac Power and printed out 15 pages of codes. It has the engine code, yr,CID, hp, carbs and block casting. Most casting numbers are 6 or 7 digits,could you have missed one?


----------



## Mike Oshinski (Aug 17, 2015)

my typo. It's 481988


----------

